
I, Consultant? - gk1
https://tomcritchlow.com/2019/02/27/i-consultant/
======
topcat31
Hi, I'm Tom the author of this piece (thanks gk1 for submitting!). I'd love to
hear what others here at HN have struggled with regarding labels and identity.
I imagine there's a huge spectrum of possible labels for developer-types from
"freelance python developer" to "software architect" to "engineering
consultant"...!

